# Laura Collette in intensive care following fall



## trottingon (9 July 2013)

Hi,
Apparently she fell at Tweseldown yesterday and is in ITU.
Does anyone know any details about it?
Wishing her a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Foxford (9 July 2013)

There's a thread in comp riders about it. Most people seem to be getting info direct from Laura's twitter account.


----------



## Welly (9 July 2013)

Wishing her a  speedy recovery


----------



## Bubbles65 (9 July 2013)

Just to say I heard Yogi Briesner being interviewed about Laura Collett on BBC Wiltshire Breakfast this morning. He said Laura Collett had a scan last night which was good so far. He also said she was still sedated and that she had broken some ribs and had a punctured lung.  Like many others I wish her the very best.  A horrid fall.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 July 2013)

There's a thread in CR about her but she had a nasty fall and is currently in Intensive Care - horse is sore but okay.

Wishing her a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Bubbles65 (9 July 2013)

PS  Just listened to the Yogi B interview again about Laura Collett.  If you want to listen then google 'BBC Wiltshire Listen Again'.  Then go to today's Ben Prater Breakfast Show.  Just use the bar at the bottom of screen to take you to 2.06.14 mins in.  It finishes at 2.09.38.


----------



## Bubbles65 (9 July 2013)

Clive Smith just talking to BBC Wiltshire about Laura Collett. Clive said just talked to Yogi B who says Laura coming along fine. Still in induced coma but says she may have stopped breathing for a moment. Talked about ground conditions and dangers of sport and paid tribute to Laura's riding skills.


----------



## evehardwick (9 July 2013)

hope she has a quick and successful recovery - head injury, liver injury and a punctured lung I believe


----------



## ChestnutTinker (11 July 2013)

evehardwick said:



			hope she has a quick and successful recovery - head injury, liver injury and a punctured lung I believe

Click to expand...

Oh my God! Poor girl.
Hope it's not long before she's back home and in the saddle!


----------



## Achinghips (11 July 2013)

Induced coma?  Sounds critical


----------



## Goldenstar (11 July 2013)

Achinghips said:



			Induced coma?  Sounds critical 

Click to expand...

Not necessarily I have known a friend in an induced coma for a punctured lung and a bang on the head she made a quick and full recovery they where giving her a rest her mum said.
But this sounds so worrying it makes me feel sick thinking of it all that talent and youth I so hope she's ok.


----------



## evehardwick (11 July 2013)

ChestnutTinker said:



			Oh my God! Poor girl.
Hope it's not long before she's back home and in the saddle!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely! Such an awful fall for such a talented lady


----------



## ChestnutTinker (11 July 2013)

evehardwick said:



			Definitely! Such an awful fall for such a talented lady
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Achinghips (12 July 2013)

Latest news from BBC:

British event rider Laura Collett is set to remain under sedation over the weekend after sustaining lung damage in a fall on Monday.
The 23-year-old was left seriously ill after the incident at the Tweseldown Horse Trials in Hampshire.
"The injury causing most concern is the damage to her lungs," read a statement on her official website. 
"It is for this reason that she continues to be sedated... so the lungs can recover."
The statement went on: "This process is likely to continue over the weekend. We can confirm that she had no injuries to her limbs and all tests to her head and brain have been clear.
"When in lighter sedation she is very responsive."
Collett, who has been training Cheltenham Gold Cup winner Kauto Star for dressage following the record-breaking steeplechaser's retirement last year, fell from the mare Tis A Beauty.
She hopes to compete for Team GB at the 2016 Olympics in Rio.


----------



## HBM1 (15 July 2013)

Laura is up and walking and sounding quite chipper on her social networking updates.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (16 July 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Laura is up and walking and sounding quite chipper on her social networking updates.
		
Click to expand...

That's great! What a star


----------

